

Money Isn't Everything - chasingsparks
http://pathdependent.com/2009/11/11/money_isnt_everything/

======
chasingsparks
This was mostly posted in hopes of feedback. Posting at 5 was probably a dumb
move.

~~~
thetrumanshow
On your past life as a spammer: Wow, very interesting. How much is a 'lot'? :)

On your personal struggle: I feel deep sympathy for you, and I hope something
will be found out soon that can help you.

On your need to solve the money problem once and for all: How much money do
you need to make to solve the money problem? What kind of dollar amount would
let you sit quietly in your room?

On your company idea: If you are already giving up before you've made much
progress, is this the really right idea to work on right now? If this is
something you MUST do, in spite of the drudgery, what is the minimum you can
do so you can move on quickly?

~~~
chasingsparks
I'm not comfortable disclosing that. I'll only say it is a lot by both my
standards when I was a freshman in high school and now where it exceeds my
starting year salary offers.

Thanks.

Money wise, not much I suppose. I am currently budgeting myself 2k a month. I
can live very light. However, given passed health issues, I am unwilling to
spend savings passed a certain point. The amount I can risk is much lower than
the amount I want to risk.

On the company idea, I am only giving up the idea of running it as a for-
profit enterprise. I have a whole lot of ideas on fund-raising (not yet posted
on my site) that I would like to test out of sheer intellectual curiosity.
Fundify allows me to do that. If my ideas prove correct, I think the project,
or at least the idea, will be self-sustaining.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
jsean
"This was written by a guy who enjoys Ayn Rand." ;-)

